# Pictures of Various Poodle Cuts



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a friend who doesn't belong to the forum, but who has recently acquired a standard poodle. Unfortunately, she lives far away from me and I can't recommend a groomer. Does anyone have recommendations for sites where she can see and copy pictures of poodle cuts to take to the groomer.

Thanks,
Julia


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't been able to find a actual site but I do google Poodle images when I have looked for different clips before. Changing it up helps a little to. I do Poodle, Standard poodle, poodle pet clips, poodle show clips, and so forth. 

Maybe someone else will come around and be better help. lol


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it was Pamela who gave a link to a site with step by step grooming instructions with pictures...maybe that one has different clips as well???


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't know a site but the Shirlee Kalstone book is great for diagrams and pictures of all sorts of things.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. 
Julia


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry - it wasnt me. lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

The Google "Lamb Trim" and the site for Ridgewoodstandardpoodles (I think that's it) should come up. It has instructions for a simple clip.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jako said:


> The Google "Lamb Trim" and the site for Ridgewoodstandardpoodles (I think that's it) should come up. It has instructions for a simple clip.


GOOD SITE YOU CAME ACROSS. THANKS!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

wow that is a good site! Looks like those cuts take a good deal of time eeks!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

OK got the link:

http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/Grooming.htm

Yeah, this site was such a huge help my first few grooming attempts.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jako said:


> OK got the link:
> 
> http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/Grooming.htm
> 
> Yeah, this site was such a huge help my first few grooming attempts.


That is a great site, I remember looking at it when I first started grooming and was getting really intersted in poodles.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, that is a great site, thanks for the link.


----------

